# Everett, WA Warehouse



## mgbloomfield (Oct 18, 2017)

Where exactly is the Amazon warehouse in Everett, WA? (note, not Everett, MA).

Does anyone have the physical address location of the Amazon warehouse in Everett, WA?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

mgbloomfield said:


> Where exactly is the Amazon warehouse in Everett, WA? (note, not Everett, MA).
> 
> Does anyone have the physical address location of the Amazon warehouse in Everett, WA?


I am not aware of one in Everett....then again, I am not aware of a lot of things. I have driven by the Kent one multiple times and am aware of locations in Sumner, Dupont and Bellevue.



Ribak said:


> I am not aware of one in Everett....then again, I am not aware of a lot of things. I have driven by the Kent one multiple times and am aware of locations in Sumner, Dupont and Bellevue.


...upon further review....I just Googled it....6611 Associated Blvd, Everett, WA 98203


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Is it logistics warehouse?


----------



## mgbloomfield (Oct 18, 2017)

It should be a pickup location for Amazon Flex for Everett area deliveries, right?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

mgbloomfield said:


> Where exactly is the Amazon warehouse in Everett, WA? (note, not Everett, MA).
> 
> Does anyone have the physical address location of the Amazon warehouse in Everett, WA?


** See further post **

DBO1 and DSE4 are listed as being here.


----------



## mgbloomfield (Oct 18, 2017)

dkcs said:


> 2064 Hewitt Ave, Everett, WA 98201. DBO1 and DSE4 are listed as being here.


That doesn't sound right. The Everett Events Center is at this location. There is no other significant building at this location that could be used for Amazon Flex.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Could very well be wrong.. I was going off a location of Flex warehouses posted online.

This list appears to be more correct with the addresses.

Everett (DSE4) at 6611 Associated Blvd., Everett, WA 98203
Bellevue (ZSE2) at 15350 E., 37th St., Bellevue, WA 98006
Georgetown (DSE2) at 6701 E., Marginal Way S., Seattle, WA 98108
North Seattle (ZSE1) at 14333 Aurora Ave., N., Seattle, WA 98133


----------



## mgbloomfield (Oct 18, 2017)

Curious, where is this list of Flex warehouse posted online? I've googled unsuccessfully for such a list.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Second list came from a Reddit post on addresses sent in an email from Amazon when they closed down the Kent warehouse about 2 months ago. I'm in California so can't confirm it but the pics on Google maps seem right for the second list I posted.


----------



## mgbloomfield (Oct 18, 2017)

Agreed, the list does look right. I'm familiar with those locations. Thank you, sir.


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone here do Logistics out of North Seattle? ZSE1 
I drive by it all the time but the building looks too small to be a logistics warehouse. I could see a few Amazon lockers I think through the window.


----------

